# Spring is coming...



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons mate for life, but they aren't necessarily monogamous. This afternoon, while their mates were nest sitting, Bliss (cockbird), KD and Grace (hens) were out in the flight pen. Bliss kept following KD around, while she studiously ignored him. However, when Grace innocently walked between them, KD wheeled around and pecked Grace on the head! You could almost hear Grace, "Oh, pardon me! Excuse me, didn't mean to intrude." Then KD resumed ignoring Bliss...except both she and he were shaking (which pigeons do when they are excited).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Terri,

*Spring is coming........* 

Yea, sez you.....we are in the middle of a blizzard here in Jersey!!!  LOL

I love to hear all the pigeon courtship stories exchanged among the members who keep pigeons....it sometimes sounds like a soap opera titled "Lust in the Loft." LOL  

I see alot going on among the ferals as well, always. It gives me a chuckle to watch the males strut their stuff--doing their best to impress a female. And nine times out of ten, she will totally ignore him--playing hard to get. Kind of reflects what happens with us humans sometimes during our own courtships. This episode with KD, Bliss and Grace also sounds almost human...that old story "I may not want him, but that doesn't mean -you- can have him!" You wil have to let us know if Grace manages to sneak in a little side action with Bliss...LOL  

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hey Terri,
> *Spring is coming........*
> Yea, sez you.....we are in the middle of a blizzard here in Jersey!!!
> 
> ...


Bliss and KD are NOT mates - all three birds have mates who were sitting on their nests. Also, Grace weighs twice what KD does and usually outranks the smaller hen. This is a daliance they are conducting very quietly, since I've never seen them make any contact.

Curious side note, earlier this month when the hens were laying their eggs, I found an egg which I suspected was KD's up in Bliss & Mieke's nest box! I can usually tell their eggs apart by size or shape, but this one surprised me. KD would have had to duck into the nest box while Mieke was in there, lay the egg, then zip out. The egg was a good six inches away from the nest Mieke had created. Both KD and Mieke only had one egg that I was sure of that cycle, so the "spare" could have belonged to either hen.

Not sure if this is "The Young And The Restless" or "One Life To Live".


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TerriB said:


> Bliss and KD are NOT mates - all three birds have mates who were sitting on their nests. Also, Grace weighs twice what KD does and usually outranks the smaller hen. This is a daliance they are conducting very quietly, since I've never seen them make any contact.
> 
> Curious side note, earlier this month when the hens were laying their eggs, I found an egg which I suspected was KD's up in Bliss & Mieke's nest box! I can usually tell their eggs apart by size or shape, but this one surprised me. KD would have had to duck into the nest box while Mieke was in there, lay the egg, then zip out. The egg was a good six inches away from the nest Mieke had created. Both KD and Mieke only had one egg that I was sure of that cycle, so the "spare" could have belonged to either hen.
> 
> Not sure if this is "The Young And The Restless" or "One Life To Live".


Geez, I don't know....sounds more like a Springer or Sally Jesse episode: "Who's ya Daddy?" or "Who's ya Mama?" If you don't watch out, Fox television station will come knocking at your door and turn it all into a tv special..LOL


----------

